# [gelöst]Init Dienste Problem

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe auf einem Ion-ITX-A Gentoo installiert und eigentlich läuft alles recht rund. Da dieser aber als MediaPC dienen soll, habe ich dementsprechend NFS, Samba und Vsftpd installiert. Allerdings kann ich keinen der Dienste starten, weil ich permanent diese Meldungen bekommen:

Beispiel:

```
/etc/init.d/vsftpd start

* WARNING: vsftpd is already starting
```

bzw.

```
 /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop

* Error: vsftpd stopped by something else
```

Das passiert sowohl bei NFS, Vsftpd und auch Samba. Versucht habe ich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten alles. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Turtlecrabman on Tue Nov 26, 2013 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

überprüfe mal, ob vsftp überhaupt noch läuft, mit top/htop etc.

falls er noch läuft, dann beende ihn mit kill.

danach "/etc/init.d/vsftpd zap" ausführen, dass setzt den status vom initskript auf stopped, egal was in wirklichkeit ist.

und danach probiere nochmal zu starten. ("/etc/init.d/vsftpd start").

Wenn ein programm aus irgendeinem grund abstürzt oder sonst irgendwie beendet wird bekommt das das init-system nicht mit, und es kommt dann durcheinander.

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Christian99,

Top zeigt keinerlei laufende Dienste an, weder vsftpd, Samba oder nfsd. Grep zeigt mir auch nichts an. zap habe ich probiert, aber wenn ich vsftpd, nfs oder samba starten will, kommt wieder die "already starting" meldung.

Viele Grüße

----------

## Christian99

hm, ich kenn mich leider nicht mit vsftp aus, aber kannst du mal in den logfiles schauen, ob da was steht? du müsstest mal in die config von vsftp schauen, da steht sicherlich drin, wohin geloggt wird.

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo,

Die Logfiles liegen laut der Config in /var/log/vsftpd.log. Spannend ist aber das überhaupt keine Logfiles existieren. Es scheint das vsftpd zwar laut dem Init-System gestartet ist, tatsächlich aber nie gestartet worden ist. Genauso habe ich übrigens auch keine Sambalogfiles.

Grüße

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Ich habe das jetzt mit einer alten "Windows-Lösung" gelöst--> Neuinstallation. Jetzt geht alles perfekt. Ich danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.

Viele Grüße

Christian

----------

